# cadorisesc (a cadorisi)



## Bântuit

Salut !

[ Am primit de la BRD un card ePayment incarcat cu niscaiva bani, ca sa-i *cadorisesc *pe cei dragi de Craciun. Sa fiu un Mos Craciun on-line. ]

Aveţi vreo idee ce poate fi cuvântul verde ?

Mulţumesc anticipat.


----------



## farscape

a cadorisi (pe cineva) -  a face (un) cadou (cuiva)

Later,


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc *Farscape *,mă gândeam de sensul ăsta.


----------



## misadro

"a cadorisi" ... means to make a present that is not wanted ... not needed .. not appropriate .. 
also used with the meaning ... "to spoil somebody" .. i guess this is what BRD actually had in mind .. hmmm ?


----------

